
Sooner or Later Your Cousin’s DNA Is Going to Solve a Murder - lichtenberger
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/25/us/golden-state-killer-dna.html
======
jimrhods23
Exactly. It will become very difficult to get away with murder in the future
because they can now link familial DNA.

